# Pooping every day but still feel clogged up. Why?



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

When I was normal I pooped once every other day. No discomfort.

No with ibs c I poop every day but the stool is hard. And a few hours after a bm I feel clogged again, like there is stool stuck deep in the rectum..

When I take laxatives I get diarrhea, there is no middle.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if there is stool stuck in the rectum, a glycerin suppository might help get it out. or a dulcolax (bisacodyl) suppository. if the stool is higher up, though,then it probably won't.

have you tried magnesium to soften up your stools. the amount and which type of mag supplement varies from individual to individual. you have to experiment to see what works for you. there are many different kinds: magnesium citrate, magnesium oxide, magnesium glycinate, chelated magnesium, liquid magnesium citrate (the supplement--not the stuff in the bottles you buy at the drug store) etc. a lot of people like powdered magnesium supplements like natural calm- you mix in water and drink it . Magnesium relaxes the muscles in the intestines which helps to establish a smoother rhythm and magnesium also helps soften the stool by attracting water to the colon which helps to make stools easier to pass. we've got a ton of magnesium threads on here.

a stool softener like colace might help.

or you could try drinking miralax. it's an osmotic laxative. play around with the dosage to see what works best for you. usually a daily dose works best for people . if it gives you D, then try a smaller amount of it.


----------



## peppermintandvinegar (Apr 17, 2016)

I had a similar problem. A friend recommended that I try miralax as well. It worked for me sometimes and not others. I still consider it a good tool in my pain management tool kit though.


----------



## threena (Apr 11, 2016)

peppermintandvinegar said:


> I had a similar problem. A friend recommended that I try miralax as well. It worked for me sometimes and not others. I still consider it a good tool in my pain management tool kit though.


have you tried eating papaya?aloe ferox?


----------



## threena (Apr 11, 2016)

hi anonanoski, I am sad to read your story.. like I always recommend..eating papaya can give you relief. I mean immediate relief for constipation.when i say immediate, it's really fast! .however papaya is for constipated people who can't or have difficulty defecating.. but your case is different as you've mentioned..you can poop but it is hard..it would really be nice to combine aloe ferox and papaya..hope the two wonderful herbs can help you give relief and normalize your digestive excretion..all the best!


----------



## peppermintandvinegar (Apr 17, 2016)

I haven't tried papaya. Well, I enjoy it as a fruit that I eat sometimes, never really correlated it with constipation relief. Thanks! I will try it, I happen to have some in my fridge...


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

Laxatives AND stool softeners give me diarrhea/unformed stool. By my logic that means I have normal transit time. But why without them I'm getting hard stools? It's like the transit time is okay but the stool slows down at the end of the colon and becomes dry. I had a colonoscopy so I dont have an obstruction or anything...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you tried elevating your feet on something like a foot stool or shoe box while sitting on the toilet? elevating the feet helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allows a more complete evacuation. this might help get more stool out of the rectum so it doesn't become hard and dry.

it might take some experimentation to find the right height. i first used a foot stool and then a shoe box and later bought a squatty potty on amazon.


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't get the urge that is the problem. People with incomplete evacuation get urge but can't evacuate.
When I DO get an urge I evacuate without straining hard. The problem is that the urge is slow coming, and when it comes the stool is already hardened.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i didn't get the urge either unless i took laxatives or used a dulcolax (bisacodyl) suppository. when i had my anal manometry, i was diagnosed with rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum.

for some people, drinking coffee or something else with caffeine in it will produce an urge. also eating a warm breakfast helps, since it's most common to get an urge in the morning after waking up.

sometimes tight pelvic floor muscles can cause a lack of urge. the muscles are so tight that they prevent any feeling of an urge coming through.

to soften your stool, you could try small amounts of miralax or stool softeners or magnesium. it takes some experimenting to find out what amount softens stool without causing diarrhea.

or try papaya and/or aloe like Threena suggested. that might help. i've heard other people say that papaya helped with their constipation. also kiwi fruit. they both have a high moisture content.

a sitz marker test will measure colonic transit time and also show where things are slowing down.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

anonanonski said:


> I don't get the urge that is the problem. People with incomplete evacuation get urge but can't evacuate.
> When I DO get an urge I evacuate without straining hard. The problem is that the urge is slow coming, and when it comes the stool is already hardened.


People with incomplete evacuation (like myself) get the urge but can't evacuate completely. About an hour later, give or take, it's time for another BM. And then sometimes another (and even another) sometime later, during the course of the day.


----------

